# Far Cry 4 [Sammelthread]



## Amboss (16. Mai 2014)

Frisch angekündigt und hier ist dann der Far Cry 4 Sammelthread, in dem ihr euch so richtig austoben könnt.

Wer die Ankündigung verpasst hat, kann sie hier nachlesen: Far Cry 4: Ubisoft kündigt Shooter für November 2014 an

Mehr Infos gibt es auch in Zukunft auf der Far Cry 4 Themenseite.

Was glaubt ihr, erwartet uns im Himalaya?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (16. Mai 2014)

Amboss schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr, erwartet uns im Himalaya?


 


Spoiler



Reinhold Messner 



Ich hege gar keine allzu großen Erwartungen, eine abwechslungsreiche schön gestaltete Landschaft sowie solides Shooter-Gameplay gehören doch standardmäßig zur Reihe dazu.
Und vielleicht nähert man sich Blood Dragon an und gibt dem Ganzen eine durchgeknallte Geschichte mit, dieses veröffentlichte Bild lässt da so einiges erahnen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. Mai 2014)

Amboss schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr, erwartet uns im Himalaya?


 
Na Hauptsache keine Uncharted 2 Kopie 

Far Cry 1 fand ich mäßig. Das Begehen der Insel war toll, die Optik auch, die Gegner recht stark und als dann diese Affenmutanten ins Spiel kamen, hab ich aufgehört. Gefiel mir nicht mehr.

Far Cry 2 fand ich mist. Das Setting und die Grafik wieder mal toll, aber allein das nervige Gegner-respawnen und die Kack Malaria haben bei mir den Spaß im Keim erstickt. 

Der dritte hat da alles besser gemacht. Zum Glück, denn sonst wäre die Serie für mich gestorben. Wenn also der vierte nicht schlechter als der dritte wird, bin ich schon zufrieden.
Im Moment interessiert mich aber mehr, wie Watch Dogs so wird.


----------



## Enisra (16. Mai 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Na Hauptsache keine Uncharted 2 Kopie


 
naja, ich glaube irgendeinen Bezug zu Der Verlohrene Horizont und damit auch Shangri-La wirds sicher geben


----------



## Amboss (19. Mai 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Far Cry 1 fand ich mäßig. Das Begehen der Insel war toll, die Optik auch, die Gegner recht stark und als dann diese Affenmutanten ins Spiel kamen, hab ich aufgehört. Gefiel mir nicht mehr.


Da hätte ich auch beinahe aufgehört aber habe es dann doch noch durchgespielt. Glaube aber, den Kritikpunkt hatten viele.


----------



## Vordack (19. Mai 2014)

Scheiss auf Affenmutanten, in den Himalayas dürfen wir auf Yeti's hoffen


----------



## Blackbird1997 (16. Juli 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wenn also der vierte nicht schlechter als der dritte wird, bin ich schon zufrieden.


Sehe ich genauso!


----------



## fafnir1972de (22. November 2014)

Ich habe ein Problem mit Far Cry 4!
[SIZE=-1]*und zwar wenn ich den Shangri La Abschnitt beginnen will stürtzt er mitten im Ladebildschirm ab und bekomme die Meldung Far Cry 4 muss beendet werden. Habe auch die Settungs schon heruntergeschraubt!
ohne Ergebnis!
Mein System
Intel Core I5 4 * 3,00 GHZ
ATI R9 mit 4 GB RAM
16 GB RAM
Windows 7 Ultimate!
weiss nicht was ich noch machen kann!
*[/SIZE]


----------



## duke2507 (23. November 2014)

aiaiai fafnir... du machst mir ja freude... bin grad mittendrin und hatte bisher keine probleme, wenn ich aber das hier lese grausts mich schon direkt davor :/

Update: andere Frage; wie seid ihr im himalaya (blutroter Rubin) weiter gekommen? Geht nur mit lautlosen Waffen oder!?


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. November 2014)

Hihi 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oP4pIPnFdV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## gin0v4 (26. November 2014)

Hey Leute - geht das nur mir so oder funktioniert bei euch das X360 Pad auch nicht? Habe die Wirelessversion für PC und wollte FC4 eigentlich auf der Couch am großen TV spielen 
Das Pad wird erkannt und wenn ich in UPlay A drücke kann ich das Spiel auch so starten, wenn ich dann eine beliebige Taste drücken soll um ins Hauptmenü zu kommen funktioniert das auch mit dem Pad. Sobald ich aber das Spiel laden will, bzw im Hauptmenü bin geht gar nichts mehr. Ich kann am Pad drücken was ich will aber es funktioniert nichts. Die A/B/X/Y Buttons werden allerdings im Hauptmenü statt ESC, Leer, etc angezeigt, also wie gesagt, das Pad wird erkannt aber das Spiel übernimmt keine Eingabe...

Voll panne, erst kann ich nicht spielen weil ich den black screen bug hatte und nun das grrr


----------



## RoscoeOBrian (2. Dezember 2014)

Also ich spiele seit ein paar Tagen und bin wirklich begeistert! Die Optik ist (dank meiner neuen GTX970) affenstark (BaDum-Tss) und die Story bisher auch stark. Das Setting gefällt mir richtig gut - Es ist das erste Spiel wo ich mir Screenshots mache um sie mir später nochmal anzugucken!! Es gibt SO VIEL zu entdecken! Die Nebenmissionen sind größtenteils sehr spaßig und immer mit einer kleinen Geschichte verbunden. 
Technisch hatte ich bisher eigentlich keine großartigen Probleme (Ein bisschen Ruckeln, wenn ich arg schnell durch die Pampa düse).

So, nur damit hier auch mal eine positive Stimme zum Spiel laut wird


----------



## RoscoeOBrian (2. Dezember 2014)

fafnir1972de schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Problem mit Far Cry 4!
> [SIZE=-1]*und zwar wenn ich den Shangri La Abschnitt beginnen will stürtzt er mitten im Ladebildschirm ab und bekomme die Meldung Far Cry 4 muss beendet werden. Habe auch die Settungs schon heruntergeschraubt!
> ohne Ergebnis!
> Mein System
> ...



Hast du mal die "Installationsdatei-Reperaturfunktion" ausprobiert? Das hat bei mir geholfen


----------



## Heinz-Fiction (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich find das Spiel ganz okay. Wertungstechnisch würde ich 75 % geben.

Pro's:

- einige wenige Gegnertypen mehr, z. B. Hunter, sehr fies
- Spiel nimmt sich nicht ernst, deshalb keine Diskrepanz zur Spielwelt im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger
- grafisch stark
- interessante neue kleinere Features, etwa Drive-By-Shooting, (Mini)Helikopter und Tiere als Waffen
- top Shootergameplay, gutes Waffenfeedback und Sound
- Interessantes Szenario

Con's:

- Neben- und Sammelaufgaben größtenteils öde und kaum spielrelevant
- Gegner-KI beim schleichen immernoch viel zu leicht auszutricksen (ich spiel auf hard)
- extrem repetitives Turmbesteigen und Lager befreien
- trotz großer Spielwelt keinerlei Reiz nach Erkundung
- nach wie vor teils unsinniges Crafting (Händler haben Raketenwerfer und Sturmgewehre, aber keine Holster dafür? Ist klar)

Ich kanns mal für 1, 2 Stunden spielen, dann langweilt mich das Spiel enorm, bis ichs nächsten Tag wieder anpacke.


----------



## Wizard99 (6. Dezember 2014)

Das Spiel wäre eigentlich ein gutes, wenn die technische Umsetzung in manchen Fällen nicht so stümperhaft wäre. 
Fängt schon damit an, daß ich am PC dazu aufgefordert werde, die Konsole nicht auszuschalten. Okay, hat man übersehen, was soll's.

Daß ich aber schon in der ersten Mission daran scheitere, ein Seil hochzuklettern (und Google und UBI-foren sagen, ich bin damit nicht alleine), das pisst mich schon ziemlich an. Keine Taste, schon gar nicht die im Spiel genannte funktioniert. Damit ist FC4 für mich derzeit unspielbar. Wenn ich bedenke, daß man schon bei Patch 1.4.0 ist, dann frage ich mich echt, was da vorher schon alles schief hing, wenn jetzt noch nichtmal ein solcher Fehler behoben wurde.

Klar, den Fehler haben wohl nicht alle, aber ich finde es dennoch eine ziemlich peinliche 'Vorstellung von Ubisoft. Der Support antwortet seit Tagen nicht auf das eröffnete Ticket.


----------

